# D21 ka24e/ka24de engine swap help???



## gma_452001 (Feb 4, 2009)

Whats up fellows,

I have a 90 hb d21 pickup, I removed the ka24e and installed a ka24de engine out of a 92 240sx. I left the stock harness and pcm in the truck and changed the injector pigtails off the 240 engine, I used the distributor and coil off the 240 engine. I removed the butterfly flaps out of the intake runners, removed the egr valve, and alot of the emission vacuum hoses on the intake. The problems that occured was the truck would not run right with the mass air flow sensor off the car, so i had to use the one off the truck, the iac valves do not work at all, no matter how we wire them up. So We cracked the throttle just enough for it to idle, so i changed the angle of the tp sensor to accomodate for that. I'm kind of thinking we may have some vacuum routing issues with the intake emission hoses, and maybe thats why the iac valves are not working. If we used the mass air flow off the car it would not rev over 2500 rpms and it sounded like a rev limiter so thats why i used the truck mass air flow, along with the air charge temp sensor. I drove it down the rode and its running really rich, and its really not running that great at all. I think the truck actually ran better before with the 12 valve engine. It might be running running really rich because i'm using the 240 injectors with a truck mass air is what i think. I've tried everything i can think of like using the pcm out of the car with the mass air flow off the car as well, there is alot of work involved in switching out the entire wiring harness. So does anyone think i can use a intake off of a frontier motor, because the intake runners look alot like the ka24e and the head looks like a ka24de, it might sound like a dumb idea but i'm plumb getting desperate at this point, so if you have any ideas on this please let me know.

Thanks guys :givebeer:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

My thought is to spend the time and swap the harness so everything works properly.


----------



## gma_452001 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yup your probably right, I went to a junk yard today and bought a frontier intake manifold and it bolted on to the 240 engine. So when I get off work i'm going to see if this truck is going to run right.


----------

